# Radian RF to 40lbs



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

All radians made in/after 9/2008 and all new Radians now RF to 40lbs







:








:







:

Quote:

Sarah,
We've recently completed additional crash testing and Radian's rear-facing capacity has been increased to 40 lbs.
This change will be reflected in new manuals (end of this summer / early fall by the time it reaches stores.)
In the meantime, please note this increased rear-facing capacity is now retroactive to all U.S. model Radian seats made after September, 2008.

Interim Update Notification:
Models: U.S. models only - Radian65(16500), Radian80(18500) and RadianXT(19500)
Notice: Rear-facing capacity for these Radian models has been increased to 40 lbs
This change will be reflected on future Radian manuals and stickers.
This change is now retroactive and applies to U.S. Radian models manufactured in or after September, 2008.

If you have any other questions, please do not hesitate to ask.

Best Regards,
Russ Berger
http://car-seat.org/showthread.php?t=90203


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

I'm glad I waited to buy one!


----------



## Chloebeansmom (Jul 16, 2008)

YAY!! That's awesome. Now I don't feel the need to go buy the new Graco seat.







:







:


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

And more awesome-ness about Radians:

http://mbeans.com/spillingthebeans/b...ves-its-metal/

So so glad we have two 40lb RF Radian XTs







:


----------



## pastrygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

I was just coming here to post this! I flipped my RN XT around this morning!







:

http://babyproducts.about.com/b/2009...-to-40-lbs.htm


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo* 
And more awesome-ness about Radians:

http://mbeans.com/spillingthebeans/b...ves-its-metal/

So so glad we have two 40lb RF Radian XTs







:

WOW!!! hmmm....may have to re-think our carseat purchase for DD. Was headed for a MyRide...not so sure now.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

WOW!!! hmmm....may have to re-think our carseat purchase for DD. Was headed for a MyRide...not so sure now
Honestly? After looking at the MyRide IRL, and comparing it to our XTs- the MyRide is really flimsy. It's just a plastic shell. When you watch this SIP video: 



 well, I think the materials of the Radian speak for themselves. Even my engineer DH was impressed w/a steel alloy frame w/reinforced sides vs. a plain ol' plastic shell, and he cares next to nothing about car seats


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

For the most part I only get to look at carseats online. Haven't seen a MyRide or Radian IRL. Maybe we'll go to the city this weekend and check things out. In our town you have Dorel products and Graco (up to a Nautilus, no MyRide). There is one Britax model out at Target. People in my neck of the woods don't put a lot of thought into carseat purchases. And, people look at me like I have a 3rd eye in the middle of my forehead when I talk about ERF.


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

My dd is tall and I suspect she will continue to be tall for her age. Is this one good for tall babies? WE want to RF her as long as possible.

Thanks


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chloe'sMama* 
My dd is tall and I suspect she will continue to be tall for her age. Is this one good for tall babies? WE want to RF her as long as possible.

Thanks

Absolutely. My 40 lb, 42" 4 year old with a longish torso still has 3" over his head in this seat. I suspect it would get almost all kids to 40 lbs rf'ing. Pic.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

The Radian has the 2nd tallest convertible shell on the market, after the TF. The TF is only 1-2" taller. The Radian allows you to continue to use the seat forward-facing with the top straps slightly below the shoulders which buys you more harnessed time if you need it. The TF is also still just a 35lbs.65lbs RF seat, while the RN is 40 & 65/80 depending on the model. The TF has an anti-rebound bar while the RN has a rear-facing tether. Basically the same function.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Well darn...thats not my two...great for everyone who has a newer one though!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Fan-freakin-tastic news!

-Angela


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bandgeek* 
Absolutely. My 40 lb, 42" 4 year old with a longish torso still has 3" over his head in this seat. I suspect it would get almost all kids to 40 lbs rf'ing. Pic.

I agree, it would get most kids to 40 pounds. This was DD1 in her Radian, at 26 pounds (28 months).


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

My 42" 41lb 4 1/2 yo still has about a half inch rfing in the radian (or at least it looks so when he climbs in his brother's seat). And this is the freakishly long torsoed kiddo who outrew the old evenflo triumph before a year and his infant seat at 3 months or so! I am so excited! Ds2 had an 03/07 radian, but I may be able to sell it and apply the funds towards an xt. Though I'm waiting to see the new safety first seat in real life just to compare. Being able to install at a more upright angle may win out. I've got to figure out if ds2 will hit 40 before my MA expires, to figure out handing down carseats to the new baby, but I'm so excited to be able to keep my two youngest rearfacing longer now!


----------



## Mama2Xander (Jul 3, 2004)

Has anyone heard anything about if/when the 40 lb RF limit will apply in Canada?


----------



## fizzymom (Nov 20, 2001)

WOOO HOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!







:














:

I'm ordering one for DS2!!!!!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Xander* 
Has anyone heard anything about if/when the 40 lb RF limit will apply in Canada?

Part of an email from SKJP to me:

Quote:

US only, for now. We have to see what Canada is going to do later in the year regarding adopting more provisions of the US standard.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

I got permission to post this here (it's a response from Russ Berger at Sunshine Kids)

"Lisa,

We did not test beyond 40 lbs RF - didn't have time on this series. But we will this fall when we test again.

FYI - when we test 40 lbs RF, that means we meet the same standards as required for 22 lbs RF: below 70 degree angle, below 60 g's to the chest, below 1000 Head Injury criteria (remember, above 22 lbs RF, NHTSA has NO crash test performance requirements!) and we also NCAP crash test at 40 lbs RF (NCAP = 35 mph, 47 g's impact force, FMVSS213 = 30 mph , 25 g's <<< NCAP stopping distance is much shorter and so even though it is only 5 mph faster, the crash results in almost double the impact force.)
So 40 lbs RF rating is not just a marketing pitch. We mean performance at 40 lbs RF. Weight rating is 'self-governing' by the mfg. So, I wonder how other seats test, to rate themselves to 40 lbs RF&#8230;or 65 lbs FF??? I would very curious as to what response they will give you.

Best Regards,
Russ Berger"

Wonder what the MyRide really performs at? Wonder if Graco will release their data, too? And Dorel for the new Air Protect?


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh man... I was jonesing for the Air Protect, but with that link about the Radian in the parking garage, and now the 40lbs... I do not know what to buy!!! Seriously!!!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo* 
Wonder what the MyRide really performs at? Wonder if Graco will release their data, too? And Dorel for the new Air Protect?

Neither Graco nor Dorel has ever released that information. (And Britax and Compass and Recaro don't either -- no one else does.)


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

: I am sooooooooooooo pinching pennies to save up for one now!!! Wah Hoo!!! DS is in a Marathon that Rf's to 33 pounds and he is around 30 right now, so we have a ways to go, especially with him being long and lean and running around like a mad man this summer getting HUGE amounts of exercise. I am pretty sure we have at least until fall before he hits 33.

I can't wait to get him a Radian!!!


----------



## Smalls181 (May 12, 2006)

Now if only I could be sure this seat will install in my Saturn!! The True Fit is only compatible in the middle, so I am looking to sell it and replace it.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

so wait, if i bought a radian in 12/08, would it RF to 40? how do i know if it was made before or after september?


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

I think this thread made up my mind.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

good buy?

http://www.amazon.com/Radian-Folding...193429&sr=1-18


----------



## pastrygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *readytobedone* 
so wait, if i bought a radian in 12/08, would it RF to 40? how do i know if it was made before or after september?

You'll have to check the label on the side of the seat. It will have the date of manufacture. I bought mine in 5/09, but the date of manufacture was 12/08. It's possible that a seat you bought in 12/08 would be older than 9/08, but you might be lucky!


----------



## pastrygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *claddaghmom* 
good buy?

http://www.amazon.com/Radian-Folding...193429&sr=1-18

The Radian 80 has the same shell as the Radian 65, so it's better suited for heavier kids. From what I've heard, many people just go with the 65 unless they want the pink cover that's available on the 80. I got the XT because I wanted the head wings, and although it happens to go up to 80 pounds, I'm sure my son will reach the height limit way before the weight limit.


----------



## Mama2Xander (Jul 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
Part of an email from SKJP to me:

Thanks! The seat we are using for DS3 right now will expire at the end of the year, and I'd love to get a Radian (if it will fit RF in our car, that is!). He's a big guy, so a 40 lb limit would be wonderful if it gets approved here.


----------

